# clé USB qui ne se vide plus ....



## basthet (10 Août 2005)

Mon jumpdrive Lexar marchait à merveille jusqu'a maintenant ,mais là , impossible de le vider ,j'ai beau enlever remettre des fichiers , la capacité semble bloquée ...


----------



## mistertitan (10 Août 2005)

essaie de la reformater sur un PC si tu ne l'as pas deja fait

ca marchera peut etre


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

j'avais le meme probleme , resolu avec:

application , utilitaires , utilitaires disque selectionne la clef et tu clique sur effacer


----------



## basthet (10 Août 2005)

effectivement , problème résolu avec cette méthode ...reste que lorsque je le re-rempli de nouveau , sa capacité ne varie pas lorsque j'enléve un dossier ... le problème reste entier ....


----------



## mistertitan (11 Août 2005)

eh bien clé a la poubelle ou alors tu te retourne vers la garantie

j'ai un ami qui m'as dit que certaines clé sont garanties à vie constructeur
ca peut valoir le coup si c'est une tres grosse clé


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

basthet a dit:
			
		

> effectivement , problème résolu avec cette méthode ...reste que lorsque je le re-rempli de nouveau , sa capacité ne varie pas lorsque j'enléve un dossier ... le problème reste entier ....


Quand tu dis : "_lorsque j'enléve un dossier_", tu fais quelle manipulation exactement ?


----------



## basthet (11 Août 2005)

au choix pomme- retour ...ou mise sur le bureau ...


----------



## basthet (11 Août 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> eh bien clé a la poubelle ou alors tu te retourne vers la garantie
> 
> j'ai un ami qui m'as dit que certaines clé sont garanties à vie constructeur
> ca peut valoir le coup si c'est une tres grosse clé



un peu barbare comme solution ,elle transporte encore mon giga de données , ce qu'il y a c'est qu'elle ne prend pas en compte lesretraits ou ajouts , au niveau taille ... bref elle ne fait que grossir jusqu'a atteindre le giga puis elle refuse tout nouveau fichier ... sinon, elle peut encore rendre service ..pour le SAV , je crois pas que Lexar fasse garantie a vie ...


----------



## lof. (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème avec une clef lexar jumpDrive 256 Mo....
Donc si je supprime un fichier de la clef il reste comme dans une corbeille (fichier qui fait la même taille que le fichier supprimer mais invisible) et pas moyen de le supprimer.  

Sous win supprime le fichier .dsstore et la je retrouve la capacité normal  

Avec utilitaire disk pas de problème mais il supprime tout   

Donc je cherche le moyen de vider la "corbeille" de la clef, mais j'ai pas trouvé .....


----------



## basthet (11 Août 2005)

moi ,c'est arrivé après avoir tenté de mettre un fichier qui faisait passer la barre du giga de capacité maxi ... peut être une piste ...


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

basthet a dit:
			
		

> au choix pomme- retour ...ou mise sur le bureau ...


Alors, ce n'est peut être finalement pas si évident pour tout le monde mais ce que tu fais là et si tu ne fais que ça, ne supprime aucun fichier de ta clé et c'est normal.

1/ Déplacer un fichier sur le bureau ne fait que le déplacer.
2/ Pomme + Retour envoi le fichier à la corbeille, mais il faut encore vider cette corbeille pour supprimer définitivement le fichier de la clé et recuperer l'espace occupé.
C'est la corbeille de ton Mac qu'il faut vider.


----------



## nono657 (11 Août 2005)

bonjour , perso j'ai eu le meme probleme et la solution la plus simple est :

1: vider la cle dans la corbeille 
2: vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé.

e la magie la cke usb a rexupere sa capacité.


----------



## basthet (11 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ce n'est peut être finalement pas si évident pour tout le monde mais ce que tu fais là et si tu ne fais que ça, ne supprime aucun fichier de ta clé et c'est normal.
> 
> 1/ Déplacer un fichier sur le bureau ne fait que le déplacer.
> 2/ Pomme + Retour envoi le fichier à la corbeille, mais il faut encore vider cette corbeille pour supprimer définitivement le fichier de la clé et recuperer l'espace occupé.
> C'est la corbeille de ton Mac qu'il faut vider.




oui, ça ça marchait avant mais là rien a faire même en vidant la corbeille du mac ... un petit reformatage via Windaube m'a remis ma clé d'aplomb apparemment ... à suivre


----------



## basthet (11 Août 2005)

nono657 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour , perso j'ai eu le meme probleme et la solution la plus simple est :
> 
> 1: vider la cle dans la corbeille
> 2: vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé.
> ...




c'est ou le vidage en mode sécurisé ??   :love:    :rose:


----------



## lof. (11 Août 2005)

OK, maintenant tout fonctionne chez moi ....

Mais pourquoi ne peut on pas simplement supprimer les fichiers d'une clefs sans passer par la corbeille ...
Je modifie les infos de ma clef mais il ne faut pas oublier de vider la corbeille !!

merci ;-)


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

lof. a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ne peut on pas simplement supprimer les fichiers d'une clefs sans passer par la corbeille ...
> Je modifie les infos de ma clef mais il ne faut pas oublier de vider la corbeille !!


Supprimer un fichier n'est pas un geste anodin, cela peut avoir des conséquences désastreuses, c'est donc une sécurité supplémentaire.
Et à quoi servirait la corbeille si il n'était pas nécessaire de la vider ?


----------



## nono657 (13 Août 2005)

le vidage en mode securise se situe dans le finder juste en dessous du vidage normale


----------

